# Doritos???



## AntsMommy (Sep 17, 2010)

I know this is kind of a funny question, but I am dealing with feeding a 13 year old.  

I know corn is absolutely off limits.  Does this include tortilla chips, and would this include Doritos?  I haven't been letting Anthony eat them, he insists they don't count.  (Of course he thinks he knows everything)

Do you tolerate Doritos or do you avoid them?

Thank you!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mary (Sep 17, 2010)

I love Doritos and can tolerate them sometimes and sometimes not.


----------



## Crohn's 35 (Sep 17, 2010)

...Kelly, I know someone who practically lives on them and he is always having stomach problems but he is almost 30.  Doritos are a no no, he will suffere the consequences.  I know it is hard for a younger child, you need to find a safe snack, both of you can live with.  :wink:


----------



## D Bergy (Sep 17, 2010)

I am not sure of the answer to this question, but Doritos certainly have MSG, as many other products do, and some people appear to be sensitive to this.

Most prepackaged foods contain some degree of Genetically Modified Food in one form or another.  There is some question as to how much is in this product.  GM varieties of plants are approved by the FDA and considered safe.  So what does that mean in real life?

http://www.purefood.org/ge/fritolayhalf.cfm

Not many people know for certain.  No one has tested it on humans to determine that for certain, so I suppose we are the the test group.

There has been some animal testing that indicates it may not be completely safe, but even these were either poorly designed, or too uncontrolled to really say one way or another.

http://www.actionbioscience.org/biotech/pusztai.html

I personally try to avoid GM foods, as we already have enough digestion problems, and really do not need another variable to deal with.  I do think the least that could be done is to do some well designed animal studies.  This is not asking for a lot.

Dan


----------



## Crohns08 (Sep 17, 2010)

Dan has provided some great information that you should take into consideration. However he is a young teenage boy and he wants to eat like his peers. If I were you I would make your own chips and find a good seasoning combo or a dip recipie he can have, that way you know it's not terrible for him and he can have something that is close to what his peers eat.


----------



## lovesugar (Sep 19, 2010)

Doritos are on of the worst things for me. I love Doritos but the taste just doesn't out weigh the pain I get. I know I can have them when I am not flaring up but when I'm having a flare, it is the worst thing for me to eat, anything corn in fact. He needs to give his gut time to heal. It will be so hard for him to understand, but it has taken me 20 years to finally start to get it...


----------



## Mike (Sep 19, 2010)

Don't agree with me. I miss them so much and of course now they have things like cheeseburger flavored ones.


----------



## ChefShazzy (Sep 19, 2010)

Yikes...  Doritos...  I avoid them!!  Too much junk in all the flavoring, and plus they are fried.


----------



## seaofdreams (Sep 19, 2010)

Anything with corn has me in agony within hours. Not to mention the flavoring and oil, it makes my tummy gurgle just thinking about it :voodoo: 
It might be better to explain to him that while he does have the choice to eat these foods, in the long run it's better to develop a "Crohn's-friendly" diet now and stick to it rather than eating whatever he wants and facing problems down the road. Maybe bake some white flour tortilla chips as an alternative?


----------



## ameslouise (Sep 19, 2010)

I don't have any problems with corn-related products like tortilla chips (plain - no flavors), polenta, etc.  I do not eat whole corn or popcorn.

There are several natural or organic tortilla chips on the market that are non-GMO.  I like Utz natural tortilla chips (I don't know their GMO status but they are mighty good).

I also like veggie chips, which are made with potato starch and flavored with spinach or tomato. Our store brand "organics" are Nature's Promise. They made two styles of veggie chips which are awesome.

My general rule is to avoid anything that has more than 3 or 4 ingredients and both of these products fit this rule.

Good luck finding something that sits well and tastes good! - Amy


----------



## AntsMommy (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank you all for your replies and suggestions!!

Amy - "Nature's Promise" - is that a Hannaford supermarket item?  I will check those out!


----------



## goofyrn2 (Sep 20, 2010)

My Crohn's is very reactive. I eat no chips, minimal 2% cheese, no white products, no fresh veggies and no fresh fruits. I wear depends when I go out and on chronic pain medications. I have failed many drugs. I am getting ready to start Cimzia as soon as it is approved with my insurance. I am also lactose intolerant and the doc has taken me off all yogurt. I wish I could help you.


----------



## Stacyface (Sep 20, 2010)

I sympathize.  RJ, my 16 year old son loves Doritos...I put them on the "do not eat list" because of all the spice and processing.  We do however, eat good ole Fritos (nutritionist says thats ok) and organic toritilla chips sold everywhere now.  Nature's Promise has some great organic products and others that are natural.  Our local Stop n Shop carries the line as well as meats and poultry and ham, turkey and roast beef lunch meats.  In general the corn products don't seem to bother him...are we missing something?  RJ is currently on Cimzia, methotrexate, prednisone and a host of supplements.  He has already been through the other big ones...Remicade and Humira. I know popcorn is dangerous to eat but why the corn products?  Difficult to digest?


----------



## lovesugar (Sep 20, 2010)

Stacy, yes corn is difficult to digest, it totally strips my gut if I eat it. When I am in remission I can have it with no pain (not corn on the cob though - ever). I find that if I am on Prednisone it seems to mask a lot of the  pain I have and it can be difficult to tell what  food does upset you.


----------



## Elle (Sep 21, 2010)

Corn kills me, but cheese doritos are surprisingly among the few foods I CAN eat. (I found out by pure luck when I snuck a chip from my husband)

Since everyone is different, if you really want to know if he can tolerate them, give him a bag on a friday evening when you have no obligations for saturday and sunday.  Stay home both days, if he has no toileting issues and no stomach issues, then he's fine with them.  Just for good measure, I'd loosely watch him for reactions on monday and tuesday as well, but if there's no changes and you've not introduced anything else new, I don't see a problem.  If they do hurt him, he won't be tempted again, and he won't feel like he's being punished.

I realize that they are not healthy, and not good for even the healthy folk, but as a teen, I think it might be more psychologically harmful if he's not given the opportunity for an occasional indulgence.  As long as he's not eating them all the time, and as long as he can tolerate them, as a mother myself, I would allow my child the treat.


----------



## Domas (Sep 22, 2010)

I must say I have no problems with Doritos...


----------



## stefan (Sep 25, 2010)

I have no problem with Doritos or any chips, but if you can get *real* corn chips from a Mexican store try these out too. I actually use these as one of my semi-safe foods as they have a great salt content without the grease/fat from the commercial chips that tends to disagree with my Crohn's on bad days.

*Edit:* For anyone in South Australia, the store I use is www.chilemojo.com.au at 381 Magill Road, St Morris though their other products are typically not incredibly IBD friendly  but it's the spicy corn chips I can't resist


----------



## Guest555 (Sep 25, 2010)

Did really like them, but starting to go off them a little.


----------



## misterquin (Sep 25, 2010)

Wow can I relate. I love doritos, cheetos, pringles, and all sorts of chips. But since I've had crohn's, they've become a very rare treat. And if your son is flaring, don't let him eat them. They will definitely make the pain/ flare worse. What I tell myself when I'm craving something I can't have at the moment is "when you're out of this flare, you can have that." usually convinces me to keep on the right diet track. 

Also, there are chips called *Riceworks*. I eat a lot of these when my symptoms are under control with little problems. I buy them at Walmart usually and they definitely replaced the dorito craving.


----------



## georgiegirl (Sep 26, 2010)

Wow I'm really surprised to hear about issues with corn! I eat corn on the cob prob at least once a week, and it doesn't cause me any issues. Also, I loooooove doritos, and they really don't cause me any issues. 

I'd try what Elle suggested - let him try them when you've got no obligations coming up (unless he's in a flare). That way at least you'll know in future...


----------



## lobby (Sep 29, 2010)

i eat corn chips to stop dia... but if im flareing i wont because ill  block and im not that tuff


----------



## BWS1982 (Sep 29, 2010)

It all depends, they could send one person into a flare and bind another person's stool. There is no way to say it's right or wrong, with Crohn's Disease, for someone else. Only the fun of trial and error will prove useful in such an answer.

The topic of their health value in general is yet another topic.


----------



## Miss Spencer (Sep 30, 2010)

AntsMommy said:


> Do you tolerate Doritos or do you avoid them?


I avoid Doritos, but it has nothing to do with corn.

I avoid them because of all the crap and food additives they contain.

Things like cheese powder, buttermilk powder, wheat flour, whey powder, whey protein concentrate, tomato powder, onion powder, garlic powder, dextrose, sugar, gluten, soy and milk.

Then you have got the food acids (270, 330), colors (129, 150, 110) and flavor enhancers (621, 627, 631).

Most of these ingredients would irritate my bowels and cramp my stomach.

Even a handful would set me off.


----------



## StarGirrrrl (Oct 1, 2010)

Sadly since the onset of my IBD any form of Tortillia chips is a big no-no. Even one gives me awful stomach pains.


----------



## vonfunk (Oct 1, 2010)

mmmmm flavour enhancer 627.


----------

